# Hadrurus arizonensis -vs- Vaejovis spinigerus



## Goomba (May 10, 2009)

Here are some pics of my new scorpions.   
I got a big female H. arizonensis and a plump V. spiningerus. The Vaejovis being eaten by the Hadrurus isn't the same scorpion.

I am just finishing up a tank for the Desert Hairy. It's 1/4 excavator clay, 2/4 Arizona soil, and 1/4 sand mixed together and moistened up, and it's about 9 inches deep or more. I just have to wait 3 days or so for it to dry.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 10, 2009)

Hehe David vs. Goliath.  Looks like Goliath won!  Nice captures!


----------



## Goomba (May 10, 2009)

Thank you kindly! There's so many Vaejovis spp. out already, it's insane. I only caught a handful, and most will be left unharmed, but I just had to sacrifice one for rad pictures.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 10, 2009)

Did you put these together just to see them fight?


----------



## Goomba (May 10, 2009)

No. Because I knew there wouldn't be a fight. I put the Vaejovis in with the Hairy as a meal. Desert Hairy scorpions are big time cannibals and scorpion eaters.


----------



## bjaeger (May 11, 2009)

What a waste of a perfectly good scorpion! A cricket or two would've sufficed.

Although it is pretty interesting how the hairy knew to target the soft spot of the other scorp.


----------



## pandinus (May 11, 2009)

bjaeger said:


> What a waste of a perfectly good scorpion! A cricket or two would've sufficed.
> 
> Although it is pretty interesting how the hairy knew to target the soft spot of the other scorp.


scorpions are the primary predator of other scorpions. this is quite possibly the most naturalistic predator/prey interaction scenario i have ever seen. cool pics for sure, and dont worry, theres still plenty of scorpions to go around. i would totally condone the occasional use of a scorpion as a feeder for a larger scorpion if i lived in an area where they were common and abundant, sure others may not be as fortunate to have an abundance of scorpions and so would view this as a waste, but then again there are also a lot of people not fortunate enough to have food everyday either, so you cant please everybody. do you know what species of vaejovis that is that it's eating? if it a spiningerus then its gotta be a pretty young one.



John


----------



## Goomba (May 11, 2009)

bjaeger said:


> What a waste of a perfectly good scorpion! A cricket or two would've sufficed.
> 
> Although it is pretty interesting how the hairy knew to target the soft spot of the other scorp.



Don't be a <edit>. I caught both animals in within 50 feet of each other. I'm sure this hairy has eaten plenty of Vaejovis scorpions before. Plus, there's a metric <edit>-ton of them out where I went, and the rest that I decided to catch will have good homes.


----------



## pandinus (May 12, 2009)

once again proving that the biggest scorpion always wins


----------



## Kugellager (May 12, 2009)

Although sort of a waste of a 'good' scorpion I have to agree with John.

They both are found in the same place and there is no real reason not to use another local scorpion as a food source over any other bug he would have caught in the area.

If it was a locust or roach from the same area would anyone complain?

John
];')


----------



## mitchrobot (May 12, 2009)

i see nothing wrong with it :? 

awsome pics :clap:


----------



## Loudog760 (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures man.


----------



## Giantsfan24 (May 15, 2009)

I agree. It's not like those guys that post vids on youtube of an asian tarantula fighting an american scorpion just because it's "cool".  It's actually pretty cool you get the chance to feed your scorp it's natural prey. Maybe you should start collecting the little buggers and sell them as treats for american scorps or better yet, pets.


----------



## tryme (May 15, 2009)

If you caught both of them from the same area then they could of even bumped into each other any way or any other two H. arizonensis and V.spiningerus so it's pretty much natural any way. Great pics too.


----------



## pandinus (May 15, 2009)

i think its pretty much the general consensus that while maybe not something to do all the time, it is a very awesome interaction.



John


----------



## Galapoheros (May 15, 2009)

Kugellager said:


> If it was a locust or roach from the same area would anyone complain?
> 
> John
> ];')


People that like locusts and roaches ..so true, you can't make everybody happy.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 18, 2009)

the argument can be made that NOT feeding your hairy scorps other scorps is cruel or neglectful.  i believe in reading about their natural history that a large part of their prey is smaller species of scorpions

so really... in a sense everyone who doesn't feed their hairy scorps other scorps is taking a known semi-specialized predator and not feeding it the prey it normally takes

i could easily see mechanisms for that to be harmful to the hairies


----------



## MetallicArachnid (Mar 3, 2016)

Where did you catch them? I've yet to find any H. Arizonensis in the wild.


----------



## Kugellager (Mar 3, 2016)

Um...you resurrected a dead seven year old thread. I don't think most posters in this thread are active members -including myself.

However, both species can be found together in habitats in Arizona.

John
];')


----------

